# Li-Ion Batteries and LCDs



## agpodt77339 (Sep 22, 2010)

I have accumulated a few pounds of LCD screens and Li-ion batteries from iPods. Is there any scrap value to these? They are all broken and have no value for use.


----------



## butcher (Sep 24, 2010)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TFT_LCD

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liquid_crystal_display

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Indium_Tin_Oxide

http://www.google.com/#sclient=psy&hl=en&site=&source=hp&q=recovery+indium+tin+oxide+LCD&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=&pbx=1&fp=a6ce8000d003502e

http://www.google.com/#hl=en&expIds=17259,26331,26578,26751&sugexp=ldymls&xhr=t&q=recovery+indium+tin+oxide&cp=25&pf=p&sclient=psy&site=&source=hp&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=recovery+indium+tin+oxide&gs_rfai=&pbx=1&fp=a6ce8000d003502e

LCD, besides indium, some have a small bit of gold on screen circuit board and connections to glass and crystal film, cannot say but may be better to sell them if not doing allot of them.

Lithium batteries can also be sold.


----------



## agpodt77339 (Sep 27, 2010)

Is anyone on the forum interested in buying them? Or know anyone who does?


----------



## Ocean (Sep 27, 2010)

I will buy your LI Ion batteries at 50 cents/lb and pay for shipping.

email me please: [email protected]


----------



## samuel-a (Sep 27, 2010)

Ocean said:


> I will buy your LI Ion batteries at 50 cents/lb and pay for shipping.
> 
> email me please: [email protected]



Ocean, my i ask how do you recycle Li-ion batteries?
Are they directed back to reuse or to raw matirial (what is the process?)?

Thanks...


btw, that's a decent offer i might add...


----------



## Ocean (Sep 27, 2010)

samuel-a said:


> Ocean said:
> 
> 
> > I will buy your LI Ion batteries at 50 cents/lb and pay for shipping.
> ...



They are recycled for their raw materials but I do not know the method or process.


----------



## Ocean (Sep 27, 2010)

Ocean said:


> I will buy your LI Ion batteries at 50 cents/lb and pay for shipping.
> 
> email me please: [email protected]




That is within the continental US. 8)


----------

